# Users of the old TUG BBS must register as new users HERE



## admin

On June 6, 2005, the TUG BBS switched from the old UBB software we had used for the previous 5 years to the latest version of vBulletin.

Our new bbs software is a major step forward.  Unfortunately it is not compatible with the old bbs software.  This means we could not carry the user information or messages over from the old board. In addition, user information cannot be carried over from TUG Membership records to the new bbs.

What this means to you:
*YOU MUST REGISTER AS A USER OF THIS BOARD IN ORDER TO LOG IN OR POST TO THE BBS* 
Until you register *here*, this bbs never heard of you, your old bbs username, your old bbs password, or your email address.  To avoid confusion, please register with the same name you used on the old board if at all possible.

*OUR MESSAGE BASE IS STARTING OVER FROM SCRATCH* 
Messages on the old bbs could not be carried over to the new board.  Portions of the old bbs are still available in read-only mode for reference until it is thought to be no longer needed.  Link to old bbs
*Click here to begin the registration process on this board.*

Other Troubleshooting Topics​


----------

